# Μονοετές Πρόγραμμα Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών στη meta|φραση



## diceman (Sep 7, 2008)

*Έναρξη: *06/10/08
*Μαθήματα:* Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη & Παρασκευή, 10 π.μ.-1 μ.μ ή 7-10 μ.μ.
*Δομή:* 32 διδακτικές εβδομάδες με τρία 3ωρα μαθήματα την εβδομάδα (6 ώρες προς τα Ελληνικά και 3 προς τα Αγγλικά).
*Διδάσκοντες:* Κωνσταντίνα Tριανταφυλλοπούλου, Θάλεια Μπίστικα, Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης

Σκοπός του προγράμματος είναι να εκπαιδεύσει τους σπουδαστές στην τέχνη και τις τεχνικές της μετάφρασης και να τους βοηθήσει να αποκτήσουν υψηλό επίπεδο γνώσης και χειρισμού της αγγλικής και της ελληνικής γλώσσας.
Το πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται σε όσους επιθυμούν να γίνουν επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές και να διευρύνουν τις γνώσεις τους στην αγγλική και την ελληνική γλώσσα.

Καλύπτονται τα εξής:


εισαγωγή στην ιστορία της μετάφρασης
βασικές σχολές θεωρίας της μετάφρασης
μεθοδολογία έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης (έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά μέσα, πηγές στο Διαδίκτυο κ.ά.)
ανάλυση κειμένου
μεθοδολογία αντιμετώπισης ευρέος φάσματος μεταφραστικών προβλημάτων
πρακτική εξάσκηση στη μετάφραση κειμένων μέσου και υψηλού βαθμού εξειδίκευσης (επιστημονικά, τεχνολογικά, οικονομικά και λογοτεχνικά κείμενα)
εισαγωγή στις μεταφραστικές τεχνολογίες (μεταφραστικές μνήμες, μηχανική μετάφραση, website and software localisation)
πρακτικές συμβουλές έναρξης επαγγέλματος και εισόδου στην αγορά εργασίας

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής:* Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.).


Μετά την ολοκλήρωση του Μονοετούς Προγράμματος Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών, οι απόφοιτοί μας έχουν τις παρακάτω προοπτικές:

*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΣΚΗΣΗΣ*
Οι αριστούχοι απόφοιτοί μας έχουν τη δυνατότητα να εργαστούν για χρονικό διάστημα 2-3 μηνών στις μεγαλύτερες μεταφραστικές εταιρείες της Ελλάδας, με στόχο την ομαλή ένταξή τους στην αγορά εργασίας.

*ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΣΗΣ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΩΝ*
Οι απόφοιτοί μας εξειδικεύονται στους τομείς της προτίμησής τους και εκπαιδεύονται στη χρήση μεταφραστικών εργαλείων, παρακολουθώντας τα σεμινάρια εξειδίκευσης που προσφέρει η σχολή μας.

*ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΓΟΡΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ*
Οι απόφοιτοι, με εφόδιο στην άρτια θεωρητική και πρακτική κατάρτιση που απέκτησαν κατά τη διάρκεια των σπουδών τους, μπορούν να κάνουν έναρξη επαγγέλματος ως μεταφραστές και να ενταχθούν στην αγορά εργασίας.

*ΔΙΕΘΝΗΣ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ*
Οι απόφοιτοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να συμμετάσχουν στις εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση του διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένου τίτλου πιστοποίησης μεταφραστικών δεξιοτήτων Diploma in Translation. Το δίπλωμα αυτό προσφέρεται από το βρετανικό εκπαιδευτικό οργανισμό Chartered Institute of Linguists, εξεταστικό κέντρο του οποίου είναι η σχολή μας.

*ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ*
Οι απόφοιτοί μας έχουν τη δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσουν τα μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα που προσφέρουν δύο καταξιωμένα βρετανικά πανεπιστήμια (University of Surrey, University of Portsmouth), ακόμη κι αν δε διαθέτουν πανεπιστημιακό τίτλο σπουδών, εφόσον πληρούν τις λοιπές προϋποθέσεις εισαγωγής των πανεπιστημίων. 

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία στο 210.36.29.000.


----------

